# Electrical Items from USA



## lonestar (Feb 8, 2009)

Can anyone tell me are the plug ins for electrical items the same in Canada as in USA? I am bringing several electrical items and I do not knwo whether will I need adapters for them or not. 

Thank you


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

lonestar said:


> Can anyone tell me are the plug ins for electrical items the same in Canada as in USA? I am bringing several electrical items and I do not knwo whether will I need adapters for them or not.
> 
> Thank you



Yes, they are.


----------



## lonestar (Feb 8, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> Yes, they are.



Thank you Auld In


----------



## jamescruz (May 9, 2009)

*Toronto Rental Accommodation*

I think you would be able to use your electrical equipments in Canada as well but I am not sure about all of them. You may have to buy few of them again once you arrive in Canada.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

jamescruz said:


> I think you would be able to use your electrical equipments in Canada as well but I am not sure about all of them. You may have to buy few of them again once you arrive in Canada.


All electrical appliances sold in the USA are totally compatible with the Canadian electrical system, without exception.


----------



## mcd1203 (Nov 25, 2008)

okay I was avoiding posting on this to avoid sounding rude. Shouldn't you realize that all US and Canadian items can work in either place. After all many of Canadians buy american brands and visa versa.


----------



## jamescruz (May 9, 2009)

*Toronto Rental*

That’s why I added that I am not sure but thanks for the confirmation.


----------

